# Help from previous takers...Review Tips (Sections and Topics)



## cparanal (Jan 10, 2009)

I started reviewing the IBC for my test in October and I basically just handpicked the topics which I think would most likely be included in the test. However, as I have no experience whatsoever I sometimes doubt my judgment. For example, I feel that I have been spending so much time on Masonry when I don't think it's as equally common as concrete and steel or perhaps wood.

Also, I plan on reviewing the ASCE and AIC for the structural part and use the CERM for the rest of the topics.

Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 11, 2009)

The CERM has a decent breakdown of what topics are included on the exam. Are you taking Civil w/ Structural depth? If so, focus on Concrete and Steel. I'd spend just long enough on wood and masonry to be able to know where to look stuff up. Also, keep in mind, some of the questions will not necessarily deal w/ a specific material. I remember a lot of pure structural analysis.


----------



## dastuff (Jan 12, 2009)

You should worry much more about concrete and steel than wood/masonry. That is reflected well in the CERM (which doesn't even have a wood section)


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 15, 2009)

cparanal said:


> I started reviewing the IBC for my test in October and I basically just handpicked the topics which I think would most likely be included in the test. However, as I have no experience whatsoever I sometimes doubt my judgment. For example, I feel that I have been spending so much time on Masonry when I don't think it's as equally common as concrete and steel or perhaps wood.
> Also, I plan on reviewing the ASCE and AIC for the structural part and use the CERM for the rest of the topics.
> 
> Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


I have a masters in structural and failed the PE the first time taking structural in the afternoon. I had no experience with all the design codes they listed. I took geo the second time a passed it. My advice is to do what you feel comfortable with, but make sure you give yourself plenty of time to know the design codes if that is the route you're going. If not go structural because it is not that far removed from structural. Good luck.

BTW, there were many wood, bridge, and masonry problems when I took it and had NO idea on. There are also some "structural depth references for the PE exam" by PPI and a "civil pe exam structural code supplement" it's good stuff.


----------

